# 2001 maxima bolt pattern and offset



## baziboune (May 17, 2007)

Someone is offering me (for free) an old set of 16" mag wheels taken off from a 2001 maxima but I don't know the bolt pattern and offset of these wheels.

Is anyone able to give me these specifications?

I want to confirm that the bolt pattern and offset are ok for my 2005 (canadian) x-trail?

Thank you.

In case it could help there is a picture of a similar wheel.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

16x6.5" wheel, +45mm offset (I think), 66.1mm center bore, 5x114.3 lug pattern.


----------



## baziboune (May 17, 2007)

Thank you very much.

So if I understand well, these wheels will be 5mm more inside than my current +40mm offset (also 16x6.5").


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep. That should fit ok on your X-trail, although I can't guarantee it. They also might be +40mm, my memory is kind of rusty, but I think it's +45mm.


----------

